# Breed Confirmation



## jscervenka (May 12, 2017)

Every February or March, my children and I go to a large feed store to select new chicks. My oldest daughter loves rare breeds and will often pick out a few to add to our production flock.  We try to always get females for production purposes but this year she ended up with one rooster. My daughter said he was labeled with the spangled wyandotte, but I think no.

I have scoured the internet looking for something similar and a Silver Spangled Appenzeller Spitzhauben is what I have come up with.  Can Anyone confirm this?  From what I have seen it is a rare breed in the US. I find it odd that it would have been in the mix, but it's as close as I can see.  He's about 7-8 weeks old in this picture.


----------



## wishing4wings (May 12, 2017)

You mean 7-8 months for this bird, yes?  I think you are right on the breed.  Several of the large hatcheries sell them, so while they are not very common, they are comparable in price to more popular breeds.  The name sure is a mouthful!  A BYC friend has one, and we are forever forgetting the proper name, so he has been dubbed the Apple Spitter.


----------



## Ravyn (May 13, 2017)

Yep, he's a Spitz...


----------



## DwayneNLiz (May 13, 2017)

yep spitz, i have a couple 
very pretty birds


----------



## Ol Grey Mare (May 13, 2017)

Ravyn said:


> Yep, he's a Spitz...



X 2


----------



## mymilliefleur (May 14, 2017)

Ravyn said:


> Yep, he's a Spitz...


Agreed.


----------

